# Feeding just cracked corn and wheat



## dlfrogman (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been raising chickens for years and during the winter I only feed them cracked corn and wheat. I hear alot of people say that is not good but I have never had a problem and was wondering if there is anyone else that does the same. Thanks


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

And I do nearly the opposite. My birds get a layer feed or flockraiser feed all year-round and I avoid corn except in the winter. My waterfowl do have some corn in their feed, but it's only a small amount and only one of 7 grains in their feed.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> And I do nearly the opposite. My birds get a layer feed or flockraiser feed all year-round and I avoid corn except in the winter. My waterfowl do have some corn in their feed, but it's only a small amount and only one of 7 grains in their feed.


I do the same. Not enough of the other essential vitamins the chickens need. Corn is a good filler and good for helping them stay warmer during the cold weather. I give cracked corn and scratch grain as an occasional treat in their run to give them something to do during the snowy days when they're stuck indoors.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My chickens get corn/ layer mash mixed buy a bag 50 lb corn 50lb laying Mach mix it up easy as that right yonder


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Corn turns to sugar in their systems. It can cause fatty liver syndrome, a slow death from liver failure. Fat chickens aren't happy chickens! I fed it to mine as a treat,or right before bedtime in the cold months and those sweet little faces would try to beg more from me, but I had to stand firm!


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Hummm... I am a complete novice but I understood that you have to feed cracked corn to them to get the awesome rich deep yellow yellow yolks and the wonderful flavor I am searching for in my eggs. Am I wrong on this? How much corn should I feed to keep them healthy yes still get the rich eggs? I hope there is a good solution!
-- Beth


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

roselady said:


> Hummm... I am a complete novice but I understood that you have to feed cracked corn to them to get the awesome rich deep yellow yellow yolks and the wonderful flavor I am searching for in my eggs. Am I wrong on this? How much corn should I feed to keep them healthy yes still get the rich eggs? I hope there is a good solution!
> -- Beth


The rich deep yellow color comes from beta carotene in the birds diet. Dark greens are high in beta carotene. It's for this reason that chickens allowed to free range on pasture have the darkest yellow yolks. Some other foods high in it are: sweet potatoes, carrots, butternut squash.


----------



## mcderry1967 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> The rich deep yellow color comes from beta carotene in the birds diet. Dark greens are high in beta carotene. It's for this reason that chickens allowed to free range on pasture have the darkest yellow yolks. Some other foods high in it are: sweet potatoes, carrots, butternut squash.


Our flock free ranges on pasture all day long and the eggs have the darkest yolks I have ever seen. These are my first chickens. They also get fed whole corn, scratch & BOSS plus layer crumbles are always available. They are fluffy, (Cochins) shiny, and full of energy. The BLRW's look beautiful in the daylight their colors so enriched from the sun's rays. The nights are 20 degrees now and they live in an unheated coop. They peck bird seed from under the bird feeder all the time. They ate leftovers during the summer from the garden and ate the wild grapes running over the fences near our pond. I really don't think that anything most of us buy and feed our chickens is completely bad for them. If they were in the wilds nature would provide only certain foods for that season and climate. Just my novice thought.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

It's not nutritious for the birds. If it is cold, give them corn to keep them warm, but do feed them layers mash. If you want them to continue laying, give them 14-16hrs of light per day.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I feed corn in my layer pellets right along with Bermuda and fescue grass seed


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Unless you add digestive enzymes wheat shouldn't be feed more than 30% of their total diet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Unless you add digestive enzymes wheat shouldn't be feed more than 30% of their total diet.


Mine won't touch it. If it's in whatever seed mix the wheat is always left behind. I should toss it out back and just let it sprout.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mine love wheat.When they get new straw they scratch through it like crazy looking for the wheat berries that remain.


----------

